# HGH / Peptides for chronic tendinopathy



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 13, 2021)

Hey everyone! I’ve been struggling with some chronic, non healing tendon injuries and was wondering if anyone had heard good things about HGH / peptides in this setting. If so, anything different from the typical routine that I should take into consideration? How long until they were feeling better? Did the positive changes stick around after the HGH / peptide was stopped? If you feel comfortable sharing, can you share of any success or failure? 

To provide a brief history, I had low T that required topical supplementation late 20’s. I was working out a lot during this time period and am realizing the unopposed testosterone and sometimes twice daily work outs were shredding my tendons. The several years following this have been relentless - pec major tear, bilateral rotator cuffs, posterior tibialis and most of the right hip all in pain most of the time. Despite good PT and PRP injections I can’t seem to rehab any of it and am pretty much stuck walking up steep hills for exercise.

It seems like there has been good luck with BPC-157 / TB-500 post operative for varying things and a good thread of feedback for HGH and tendon health. I’m also meeting with an anti aging clinic to see if they have had any luck in the setting of chronic tendinopathy and HGH therapy.

On a side note, thank you for your widsom! Truly, reading through past posts and comments from ya’ll has really helped me. I’ve been in a fairly dark place and knowing there may be a way out physically has been huge. Ya’ll are awesome.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesomeauzi said:


> Hey everyone! I’ve been struggling with some chronic, non healing tendon injuries and was wondering if anyone had heard good things about HGH / peptides in this setting. If so, anything different from the typical routine that I should take into consideration? How long until they were feeling better? Did the positive changes stick around after the HGH / peptide was stopped? If you feel comfortable sharing, can you share of any success or failure?
> 
> To provide a brief history, I had low T that required topical supplementation late 20’s. I was working out a lot during this time period and am realizing the unopposed testosterone and sometimes twice daily work outs were shredding my tendons. The several years following this have been relentless - pec major tear, bilateral rotator cuffs, posterior tibialis and most of the right hip all in pain most of the time. Despite good PT and PRP injections I can’t seem to rehab any of it and am pretty much stuck walking up steep hills for exercise.
> 
> ...



Are you using the HGH to help those ligaments/tendons regenerate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 13, 2021)

Yep, that’s the eventual plan. I think I’m going to start with PBC-157 / TB-500 as it’s available and theoretically a bit easier on my body. That being said I know there isn’t much data outside of veterinarian use and actually feel that HGH is relatively safe at 2 - 4 IU daily. I am planning on having a kid next year and I’m not sure if this would affect it. The supplemental T got me up to the high normal / sometimes Supra-therapeutic levels and sperm counts never took a hit on the few times I tested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 16, 2022)

Any updates?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2022)

Awesomeauzi said:


> Yep, that’s the eventual plan. I think I’m going to start with PBC-157 / TB-500 as it’s available and theoretically a bit easier on my body. That being said I know there isn’t much data outside of veterinarian use and actually feel that HGH is relatively safe at 2 - 4 IU daily. I am planning on having a kid next year and I’m not sure if this would affect it. The supplemental T got me up to the high normal / sometimes Supra-therapeutic levels and sperm counts never took a hit on the few times I tested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



2-4 IU’s is a good daily dose. I recall once using 5 IU’s daily and I got tennis elbow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

